# defrost board started a fire



## david c h

i installed a defrost board on a goodman heat pump about 5- 6 months ago and got a call saying that the condensor unit caught on fire. have you ever heard of such a thing???


----------



## beenthere

Although I've seen boards that had burnt out.
I don't recall one that actually had a flame.

maybe they just saw smoke.


----------



## gene2

Not knowing conditions, it could be that the unit went to defrost & under certain conditions, will look as smoke rising from unit - just water vapor. Surprising how many HO will call after years of heat pump usage just happen to notice at that point & call in a panic.

Check it out & if all ok just explain to HO & get an easy serice call.


----------



## RoBoTeq

Have you verified that the board has actually burned? 

If not, more then likely the HO was just watching the heat pump more cautiously and saw it go into defrost for the first time.

Then again, fire is good for melting ice.


----------



## uaplumber

Any update on this david c h?


----------

